# Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?



## Urban_Stepper (18. Juli 2010)

Tach allerseits,
ich möchte mir gern eine neue forellen rute kaufen, nur welche?
länge sollte so um die 3,90 sein und wurfgewicht bis 30 gramm
was sind den vor oder nachteile einer matchrute für forelle,
da die ringe einer matchrute ja wesentlich kleiner sind als bei sbiro ruten, 
wie macht sich dieses bei weiten würfen?
kann ich mit einer matchrute genau so weit werfen wie mit einer rute die grosse ringe hat?
und kosten die ringmenge mich an wurfweite? z.b. matchrute 13 ringe und sbiro rute 9 ringe, bremsen die ringe oder stört es nicht?

bin für jede antwort dankbar
schönnen sonntag noch...


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

Moinsen,

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Vorteil einer Match gegenüber einer Sbiro der, dass ne Match meistens einfach feiner ist.
Der Vorteil der Sbiro ist eben, dass sie größere und weniger Ringe hat, meistens eben auch noch etwas gröber ist.
Wenn man größere Sbiros fischt und weit werfenm muss ist ne Sbiro besser, wenn man allerdings wie ich nicht so weit werfen muss, und ein 10gr Sbirolino reciht, halte ich eine Match für besser.
Ich persönlich hab jedenfalls ne Match, und der einzige Nachteil sind die kleinen Ringe, da ich mit Geflochtener und noch 1,5m FC auf dem der Sbiro läuft fische, und der Knoten dann eben nicht perfekt durchrutscht.
Stören tut mich das aber auch nicht.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## stroffel (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

HI ich hab auch ne Matchrute die ich auch fürs Forellen angeln benutze. Bei uns gibts auch forellenteiche an denen Spiros nicht erlaubt sind. Da ist dann angeln mit shcleppose angesagt und dieses geringe gewicht lässt sich mit der Matchrute besser werfen. Außerdem finde ich dass das Preisleistungsverhältniss bei Matchruten besser ist. Weis auch nicht ob Spiro ruten teurer sind weils gerade in mode kommt? Aber ich hatte so den eindruck dass man für ne Spirurute mehr hinlegen muss.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

danke für die antworten,
ich liebäugle mit dieser rute
Seika Trout big Eye 6, 3,90m WG 8-30g ist eine 3teilige matchrute,
sie hat auch wohl grössere ringe als eine normale matchrute,
is ja noch besser dann, oder?
warum haben matchruten eigentlich so kleine ringe, wozu soll das gut sein? weiss das einer so genau?
ich möchte mit der rute meistens mit nem 15 gramm sbiro angeln, oder auch mit der tremarella methode mit den rassel dings bums 
und blinkern kann ich damit doch bestimmt auch gut oder?
hab so viele fragen, sorry


----------



## LeineAngler93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

Für's Blinkern wird die nicht ideal sein, geht bestimmt, aber du hast fast keinen Kontakt zum köder,d.h. du kannst nicht anschlagen...aber Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

ok,
aber sonnst geht die rute oder?
kennt jemand die Platinum Fluorocarbon von Balzer? is die schnur gut?


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

Moin,


ich kenn mich zwar noch nich so aus aber mit ner 3,9m Rute kannst Kunstköder fischen vergessen.... die ist so schwabbelig da hast kaum Kontakt zum Köder und bekommst die Bisse - vorallem wenn se spitz beissen - nicht wirklich mit.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

aber die ruten sind doch dafür da, ich mein wenn ich damit sbirolino mit 10 gramm fische und am hacken spaghetti hängt oder ob ich damit ein 10 gramm wobbler führe und damit den anschlag setze, das nimmt sich doch alles nix oder denke ich da falsch?


----------



## Gemini (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

Beim Schleppen mit Spiro ist das eine langsame Einholbewegung bei der der Köder sanft beschleunigt wird und dann wieder eine Pause entsteht, ausserdem bietet der Spiro relativ wenig Widerstand im Wasser.

Wobbler holst du mehr oder weniger kontinuierlich ein und es entstehen durch die Köder-Bauform und den daraus resultierenden Widerstand im Wasser Vibrationen die sich auf die Rute übertragen, das ist bei einer weichen Match- oder Spiro-Rute auf Dauer nicht wirklich angenehm.

Da du dir eh eine Match-Rute kaufen wirst würde ich vorschlagen, dass du es einfach mal ausprobierst und dann deine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den hier gegebenen Ratschlägen abgleichst.


----------



## MrFloppy (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

ich hab zum sbiro-fischen auch ne matchrute: masteredition competition match in 4m20. die rute lädt sich beim durchziehn super auf und mit nem 10g sbirolino werf ich am baggersee ca. 60m (ohne wind, kleiner twister als köder, 0,16er mono). für sbirolinos ab 20g benutze ich ne floatrute und 0,22er mono, da kannst auch mit nem 40er sbirolino noch gut durchziehen.

als schnur hab ich ne gamakatsu super g-line drauf.

mit wobblern (5 - 7cm) hab ichs auch schon mal probiert, aber 1. fliegen die nicht sehr weit (vll. 25m)und 2. spürst nur sehr wenig von der aktion und beim biss.


----------



## paul hucho (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*

Ich fische Spirolinos immer mit der Matchrute am Forellensee, und es geht echt gut. Nartürlich würd die Wurfweite durch die Ringe verringert, aber die paar Meter .........


Gestern war ich seit langem mal wider, und ich konnte 12 mit der Kombi fangen.:vik:


Aber wenn du öfter gehst, dann würde ich die Matchrute dafür benutzen wofür sie gemacht wurde, und mir eine Spiro-Rute holen.

#h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Match oder Sbirolino rute auf Forelle?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> ...
> warum haben matchruten eigentlich so kleine ringe, wozu soll das gut sein? weiss das einer so genau?...



Matchruten haben kleine, viele und weit abstehende Ringe und ja, das hat seinen Sinn!
Man könnte auch umgekehrt fragen: Wozu soll eine Matchrute große Ringe haben?
Matchruten fischt man normalerweise ziemlich fein, das heißt die echte Matchrute hat nicht mehr als 12- 15 Gramm Wurfgewicht und wird mit Hauptschnüren gefischt, die allerhöchstens 0,20mm Durchmesser aufweisen und hat als Stopper allenfalls nen feinen Knoten.
Die Matchrute ist dafür gedacht, sehr leichte Montagen, maximal weit werfen zu können. 
Die eng stehenden Ringe sind dazu da, dass die Schnur möglichst nicht, zwischen den einzelnen Ringen durchhängen kann, um den Reibungswiderstand beim Wurf gering zu halten; der kleine Ringdurchmesser ist ebenfalls dazu da, dass die Schnur geradlinig zum Ziel geführt wird, ohne dass große Reibungsverluste beim Werfen auftreten.
Die Ringe stehen soweit ab, damit die nasse Schnur nicht so leicht am Rutenblank kleben kann, was ebenfalls Wurfweite kosten würde.
Sprich, die Matchrute ist eine Weitwurfmaschine für feines Geschirr!


----------

